# Bobcat Loves Boy Who Rescued Him From Forest Fire



## win231 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 29, 2021)

So sweet and very happy he was rescued. I hope that someday the bobcat doesn't turn on him. I think he should be placed in a sanctuary where he will be cared for and live out his days in peace.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 29, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> So sweet and very happy he was rescued. I hope that someday the bobcat doesn't turn on him. I think he should be placed in a sanctuary where he will be cared for and live out his days in peace.


I totally agree with you, @Ruth n Jersey 
The bobcat deserves a chance to be around another one of its kind.


----------



## win231 (Apr 29, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> So sweet and very happy he was rescued. I hope that someday the bobcat doesn't turn on him. I think he should be placed in a sanctuary where he will be cared for and live out his days in peace.


Their house might be in the country where the Bobcat has lots of room to roam, hunt, & be a normal "Wild" animal.  I doubt the family keeps him indoors with a litter box like a house cat.


----------



## Judycat (Apr 29, 2021)

Bobcat loves the scent of the kid's hair.


----------



## win231 (Apr 29, 2021)

Judycat said:


> Bobcat loves the scent of the kid's hair.


Cats love to rub up against their owners. ... When cats rub against objects, they are transferring their scent. It is almost as if they are claiming ownership and we are one of their belongings. Your cat head-butting or nuzzling your face deposits scent from glands in their cheek area..


----------

